# Time, Prediction Errors, & DPD/DR



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a question for those of you interested and those that have DPD / DR. Do you ever have instances when your 'timing' goes astray? What I mean is, if you play a sport that requires a good deal of hand / eye coordination, or a musical instrument or something like that, do you ever have instances where your predictions about the events around you are out of sync with what is actually happening.

For example, imagine going to hit and return a tennis ball back to your opponent. You see it coming, make a prediction of where its location is going to be when it gets to you, you start to respond, and yet your predicted estimate to impact is way off. I'm not on about just fluffing the odd shot, but a 'disconnection' between your internal predictions, your intentions to act and your final actions. Have you ever been aware of this, does it happen with your sypmtoms? Are there times when you might be excessively clumsy, bumping into things that you shouldn't?

I'll explain more as the discussion unfolds - but I'm really interested in your experiences or if any of the above rings true for you. If so, is this how you would describe it? If not, how would you describe it?


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

On a similar topic, Dr. B, what do you think of this paper:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2213158213001095


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh absolutely! I've been playing hockey for about 10 years now and everything I predict I'm going to do, the opposite happens. It's like my mind knows what to do but it has to outsource the job to a horrible body (John Mulaney) So yes, definitely had this happen.


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

inferentialpolice said:


> On a similar topic, Dr. B, what do you think of this paper:
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2213158213001095


I took a quick glance, seems dated to me in terms of concepts. Much better sources / models out there.


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeff said:


> Oh absolutely! I've been playing hockey for about 10 years now and everything I predict I'm going to do, the opposite happens. It's like my mind knows what to do but it has to outsource the job to a horrible body (John Mulaney) So yes, definitely had this happen.


Hey Jeff

This is really interesting, does it get worse when your symptoms do, or is it constant? I will pop back and say more soon.


----------



## Aire (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't have severe DPDR, but when it started my sense of time was way off - Just like, how close and how far away things felt in terms of long-term time. But as far as timING goes, nothing was particularly effected. I remember a particular time in the first week when I was chopping wood and I was pretty frustrated at how I was like, stuck on autopilot - I couldn't access the like, conscious effort part of my brain, so everything felt fleeting. But again, it didn't hinder me that well. So as for me, the scenario you're looking for doesn't happen.

Glad to put input into any inquiries, hopefully this brain thing can be like discovered more and stuff.


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks....sounds interesting. I'll be back over the coming days and report back


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

My overall spatial awareness seems to still be good, no issues with what you described.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Me neither. I'm actually pretty good at tennis.


----------



## LukeThinksTooMuch (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't experienced much issue with delay in my actions but I find time has gone a lot quicker since the beginning with DPD/DR. I tend to find a lot of time going by and it feels like yesterday that I first got a lash of anxiety.


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks to all for replies


----------

